# Cute Tortoise Pics



## Wewt (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey all! 

I've been collecting cute tortoise pictures from the internet for a while now. I think you lot are some of the only people who will truly appreciate them. Every morning I will post a new picture in this thread, and we can all "ooh" and "aww" collectively.


----------



## oknursedana (Jul 24, 2013)

So cute! I have both of those critters only my Dane is full grown and my tort is a hatchling.


----------



## Wewt (Jul 24, 2013)

oknursedana said:


> So cute! I have both of those critters only my Dane is full grown and my tort is a hatchling.



Awe, that is so awesome! I love big animals- the bigger the better.


----------



## Wewt (Jul 25, 2013)

Tortoise chef!


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 25, 2013)

Wewt said:


> Tortoise chef!



hahahah!


----------



## Maggie and Torie the Tort (Jul 25, 2013)

Tooooooooooooo cute!!


----------



## Wewt (Jul 26, 2013)

Tortoise Tank 

(I'm getting a lot of ideas for halloween...)


----------



## oknursedana (Jul 26, 2013)

Found this on Pinterest and thought I would share it.


----------



## Penn (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh! These photos makes me LOL! [THUMBS UP SIGN][THUMBS UP SIGN][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Wewt (Jul 26, 2013)

oknursedana said:


> Found this on Pinterest and thought I would share it.



lol, my mom wanted me to get some.


----------



## SANDRA_MEISSNEST (Jul 26, 2013)

awesome...keep them coming...tooooo cute,i love them

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## oknursedana (Jul 26, 2013)

Wewt said:


> oknursedana said:
> 
> 
> > Found this on Pinterest and thought I would share it.
> ...



Do it and post pics!


----------



## russiantortuga (Jul 26, 2013)

Their cute!


----------



## Wewt (Jul 26, 2013)

oknursedana said:


> Wewt said:
> 
> 
> > oknursedana said:
> ...



rofl! My tort is too big and isn't round enough!


----------



## LisaTurtle (Jul 26, 2013)

The little chef is my favorite!!!


----------



## Wewt (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Maggie and Torie the Tort (Jul 27, 2013)

So cute!


----------

